# GE Side-by-Side Ice Maker Swap



## kydub (Jun 30, 2009)

The ice maker in my GSC22KGRDBB has quit. I have another GE Side-by-side in my gararage, a GSS22WG. Can I take the icemaker from the garage unit and use it to replace the icemaker in the broken unit?

Thanks.


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

*GE icemaker*

Those icemakers,will interchange.Are you sure it's not the water valve?


----------



## kydub (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I replaced the valve and the problem still exists. Someone mentioned it might be the solenoid, but I don't think I can use the solenoid from my garage unit, so I want to try the icemaker unit itself first before splashing out more money on the solenoid. I thought the icemakers were interchangeable, but it's good to have an expert confirm it. Thanks again.


----------

